

Net Neutrality's Death Could Spark Populist Revolt - chwolfe
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/net-neutrality-s-death-could-spark-populist-revolt-20140506

======
sharemywin
I think a large part of the populous think the market will fix it.

~~~
EpicEng
I think an even larger part of the populous has no idea what net neutrality
is.

